# My Hominette



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

So it was a success. A cross between a trenton base racing hen and a satinette or oriental frill cock. I love how the beak is shape and its size. It looks lovely. It will have its father bull eyes and no frill unlike its younger check below. i call them hominette and satinming


i though this little hen was going to be a recessive red but nope.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you think they can fly like a homer? Just curious. They looked nice.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Those are very cool! Love your names.


----------



## Whitedove06 (Jul 7, 2009)

Very pretty! I have homer x tumblers- I call them " homertums"


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

That's catchy too.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

pigeon is fun said:


> Do you think they can fly like a homer? Just curious. They looked nice.


they just weaned last week and i just start trap training them right now. I have 5 more homer squeakers about to wean next 2 weeks so by them i should know if they can fly like a homer. I hope they will have their mother homing instinct.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They will fly with the flock but the homing ability can vary greatly. I had one of those and adopted it out to a PT member.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I hope this doesn't sound offensive, but........it's like raising mules. You gotta want a mule cause you're not going to get a race horse.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

of course im not racing them. Its for personal fancy only. But it sure look more like a homing then a satinette to me, just alittle smaller in the body size.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

what colour is the red one? unusual how it has a bar on its tail. You should post a new thread asking colour experts for thier opinion. It could be a red bird with one dose of rec red. what base colours were the parents? A new thread with photos of the parents and that red bird with tail bar would make a great conversation.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It isn't red. It's a silver check. The bronze from split stencil and split RR makes it look more brownish red.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

It could be Becky. A very nice, very red silver. Makes you wanna see the parents doesn't it


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

you'd think the bronzes would look gold/sulphur if it were dilute. could it be brown?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It usually does but I'm sure that varies too. Could be brown. Trentons throw a rainbow of colors and expressions. They act more like rollers than homers color-wise.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I do want to see the parents though.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

Well if its okay, can a mod just move this thread to the genetic and color discussion area. by the way, mother is a blue dun bar and father is a stencil red.

here they are. 

Cock is in the back.









here is the hen.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I have moved your thread. Beautiful birds!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I have to say for a dilute silver/bronze it is very ash red looking, I would have never expected to see an ash red mimic this good on a dilute blue bird. It's more than likely thats what it is but I think its quite amazing how ash red it looks on the shield.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I still don't see where you guys are getting ash-red from but oh well. I'm a bit confused by your post on the parents though, saying the dad is a stencil red. In the picture it looks like a blue lace.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I still don't see where you guys are getting ash-red from but oh well. I'm a bit confused by your post on the parents though, saying the dad is a stencil red. In the picture it looks like a blue lace.


ooh maybe i should get a better picture. 










your right MaryofExeter. its blue. but is it lacing or stencil?

sorry about the pix is alittle big.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Lacing is an expression of toy stencil.

When stencil is involved, checks are just called stencilled while T-patterns and velvets are called laced. What stencil boils down to, is that all of the pattern of the bird is white (or some pinkish colour), instead of the normal pattern color, while the rest of the feather is unchanged. That is why barred toy stencil are called white-bar (or pink-bar / bronze bar).

The exact color of the stencil depends on the toy stencil complex genes that have been ingerited from the parents. The color varies from bronze - when only the dominant modena brozne (TS1) is inherited - to pure white when all the TS factors are present (TS1//? ts2//ts2 ts3//ts3)


----------



## ljb107 (Apr 15, 2007)

rudolph.est said:


> Lacing is an expression of toy stencil.
> 
> When stencil is involved, checks are just called stencilled while T-patterns and velvets are called laced. What stencil boils down to, is that all of the pattern of the bird is white (or some pinkish colour), instead of the normal pattern color, while the rest of the feather is unchanged. That is why barred toy stencil are called white-bar (or pink-bar / bronze bar).
> 
> The exact color of the stencil depends on the toy stencil complex genes that have been ingerited from the parents. The color varies from bronze - when only the dominant modena brozne (TS1) is inherited - to pure white when all the TS factors are present (TS1//? ts2//ts2 ts3//ts3)


I always thought frills are frill stencil? Where did toy stencil come from?


----------



## ljb107 (Apr 15, 2007)

Here's one of my russet tri (brown cheq, with mod bronze) schietti modena cocks for you to compare.










Lloyd


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

wowo i can see that my hominette will have the same color as the modena after moulting. Thanks for the overview.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I still don't see where you guys are getting ash-red from but oh well. I'm a bit confused by your post on the parents though, saying the dad is a stencil red. In the picture it looks like a blue lace.


Just saying its a pretty good ash red mimic for a blue dilute with bronzes. Not the usual gene pool you would expect to create a bird that appears ash red on the shield.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

ljb107 said:


> I always thought frills are frill stencil? Where did toy stencil come from?


Oriental frills are actually both frill stencil and toy stencil.

Frill stencil affects the tail and flights mostly while toy stencil affects only the pattern area.

There were some pictures of frill stencil without toy stencil in a PGNL a couple of months back I think. The birds look somewhat like undergrizzle with the tail and fligths severely affected.


----------

